# Primus & The Chocolate Factory with Fungi Ensemble



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 11 & 12 - Danforth Music Hall, Toronto
July 15 - Metropolis, Montreal
September 11 - Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium, Calgary
September 12 - Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium, Edmonton
September 14 - Malkin Bowl, Vancouver


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

Weird album. If all they're doing is that album, this'll be a very non-standard Primus show.

Album is on Rdio if you have an account: http://rd.io/x/QVgRZiIWT6U/


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here's a taste of what their shows have been like the past little while;

01) Intro
02) Those Damned Blue Collar Tweekers
03) The Last Salmon Man
04) Groundhog's Day
05) Wynona's Big Brown Beaver
06) American Life
07) Over the Falls
08) Lee Van Cleef
09) Jilly's on Smack
10) Jerry Was A Race Car Driver

Set II:
11) Hello Wonkites
12) Candy Man
13) Cheer Up Charlie
14) Golden Ticket
15) Lermaninoff
16) Pure Imagination
17) Oompa Augustus
18) Semi-Wondrous Boat Ride
19) Oompa Violet
20) I Want It Now
21) Oompa Veruca
22) Wonkamobile
23) Oompa TV
24) Farewell Wonkites

Encore:
25) Too Many Puppies
26) Southbound Pachyderm
27) Here Come the Bastards

- Fungi Ensemble sat in for the entire second set, also Pachyderm and Bastards

Trying to decide if this is appropriate for a 13 year old bass player to attend or not. Might be more fun to leave him at home and go full-on Fungi instead...


----------

